# East West Authorization Issue



## killbreth (Nov 29, 2021)

I just opened a support ticket with East West about this issue but I am assuming that it will take them quite some time to respond so i thought I would ask a question here and see if anyone can offer any help.

I just subscribed to the EW Composer Cloud Plus and downloaded all of the Opus content. Everything looks good in the Installation Center but when I go to activate I am redirected to a page that says Unexpected Error- redirect .uri not registered

When I log into my iLok account it shows the EW Composer Cloud Plus but under activation it shows 0/1 and there is nothing for location

I would appreciate it if anyone has any ideas about how to solve this

Thanks!


----------



## odm (Nov 30, 2021)

Yeah, same here with a Voices plugin bought yesterday!

I've just found a solution, if EW hasn't fixed it already. It seems they have changed the address of their authorization server, but iLok is not aware of it yet (did EW forget to tell them?!) so iLok will not allow any operation and return to EW with this error. Workaround:

- Open Installation Center, click Activate on your product; as usual it will open your browser and show the error page BUT just before it does, for a few seconds (or a little bit less, depending on your computer and network speed!) you can see in the browser address bar a long URL... You have to copy it on the fly. Not that hard: on my computer it was displayed for about 2 seconds, enough time to do a CTRL-A (to select all the text) then CTRL-C. Paste that in some text editor. You will end up with something like this: 


https://www.ilok.com/auth?response_type=code&client_id=1234.....&state=linkRequestForYOURACCOUNT&login_id=YOURACCOUNT&redirect_uri=https://ew-licenseserver.elasticbeanstalk.com/api/auth



- Now just replace the redirect_uri part with the correct server which is: https://licensing.soundsonline.com/api/auth. So you should have:


https://www.ilok.com/auth?response_type=code&client_id=1234.....&state=linkRequestForYOURACCOUNT&login_id=YOURACCOUNT&redirect_uri=https://licensing.soundsonline.com/api/auth



- Just copy and paste this in your browser in a new window. Normally it should show an iLok page that asks for your password. Enter pwd, click Authorize, done.

- Restart the Installation Center to make sure everything is ok. The 'Activated' flag should be there! At least it worked for me, a few minutes ago... Good luck!


----------



## HERVED (Feb 16, 2022)

A big thank-you @odm !


----------

